# CMS Unterbau für eine Web 2.0 Anwendung



## slawaweis (29. Sep 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche ein CMS System als Unterbau für eine Web 2.0 Anwendung. Die Basis (Benutzerverwaltung, Datenbankanbindung, Ressourcenupload und -management) sollte vorhanden sein, das Frontend sollte aber komplett austauschbar sein, es wird später auf JavaScript aufgebaut. Weiterhin wäre eine Integration in das Web 2.0/3.0 gut, wie z.B. die Unterstützung von OpenID, RSS oder die Verknüpfung mit anderen Web 2.0 Diensten.

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit? Es gibt eine Reihe populärer CMS, aber ich habe den Überblick darüber verloren. Am besten wäre es natürlich, wenn es auf Java basieren würde.

Slawa


----------



## Noctarius (29. Sep 2010)

Schau dir mal das CMS Magnolia an. Dort kann man sehr viel machen. Ein wenig Arbeit ist dann allerdings trotzdem notwendig für volles Web2.0 handling.

Ansonsten wenn es nicht Java sein muss sollte für Web2.0 Kram Drupal ganz nett sein. Hab aber nur mal beim Probearbeiten 2 Tage lang damit rumgewerkelt, PHP ist eben nicht meine Welt


----------



## slawaweis (5. Okt 2010)

danke für die Antwort. Habe mir beide CMS angeschaut und die sind sehr interessant. Habe auch angefangen einen Prototypen auf Basis von Magnolia zu bauen, später mache ich es mit Drupal.

Falls noch jemand andere CMS kennt und Erfahrungen damit im Bereich Ajax-Anwendungen gesammelt hat, ich würde mich über weitere Antworten freuen 

Slawa


----------



## Noctarius (6. Okt 2010)

Es gibt noch OpenCMS, da haben wir in der Firma im Einsatz (allerdings noch in Version 6.x), Ansich ist das Teil ganz nett, sobald du aber Erweiterungen bauen musst, sieht es zu mindestens bei den alten Versionen Doku-mäßig mau aus. Du hangelst dich verzweifelt durchs Javadoc von Klasse zu Klasse und bastelst dann per Trial&Error die Funktionen. Fallen Exceptions hast du mit dem Stacktrace und Google bessere Chancen Lösungen zu finden als mit der offiziellen Doku.


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (7. Okt 2010)

Ich werfe mal Liferay in die Runde. Das wäre dann ein Enterprise Portalserver.
Das bringt schon einiges mit. Erweiterungen schreibt man nach der Portletspecification.
Aber das könnte auch ein Overkill werden.


----------

